# Weather window Tuesday and Wednesday?



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

We finally finished picking cotton for the year so I'm itching to do some fishing and got a crew ready to go too. I was looking at the forecast this coming week and Tuesday are Wednesday look pretty good as far as marine forecast. The only problem is a 40% chance of rain. Now rain does not concern me any but what I'm worried about is storms or the front coming through early although it looks well after we would be back.

Plans would be to leave out of Pensacola Tuesday around lunch maybe mid morning and be back by lunch time Wednesday. What do y'all think?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We will be fishing Tuesday about 35 miles out deep dropping but Wednesday as of now look like seas start building again ,or we would do a rig trip


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> We will be fishing Tuesday about 35 miles out deep dropping but Wednesday as of now look like seas start building again ,or we would do a rig trip


Yea bouyweather just updated to the seas going back up some Wednesday


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Going out on Tue afternoon as well headed for the drill ship Proteus and returning on Wednesday. The tuna should be hungry with a full moon. Tight Lines. :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We are leaving Monday back late Tuesday, good luck to y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Good luck to all going out may the tuna gods be with you.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

As bad as I want to go I guess we are going to hold off. Bouyweather and NOAA are closing the weather window for Wednesday.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The weather at this time of the year doesn't change or get much different than the Mon, Tues forcast. Go out Sun evening it usually drops prior to the fronts in the pm then picks up in the am as the temperatures raise over the waters from sunrise.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks doable to me. The south wind coming back would make it a go for me and my smaller boat.

Are your fingers sore from picking cotton?


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

They calloused up after the first week lol...no the hassle of towing boat to Pensacola and everything for such a short trip we are just going to go bottom fishing from Mexico Beach. My dad doesn't like doing overnight trips and he wants to go fishing so I can live with hopefully catching some nice gags


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

It blew 10-15 kts....well more like 15 the entire trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> It blew 10-15 kts....well more like 15 the entire trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did y'all do?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

syrupdawg said:


> How did y'all do?




4 man limit of yellows and a bunch of blacks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> 4 man limit of yellows and a bunch of blacks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great trip I'm glad I postponed ours with the line coming through now


----------

